# L'Apple TV n'aime pas les switchs



## stwing (25 Décembre 2010)

Je viens d'acheter la nouvelle Apple Tv mais j'ai des soucis avec les switchs.

- n'ayant que deux sorties HDMI sur mon écran plasma et plusieurs appareils en HDMI j'ai un switch télécommandé. Mais l'Apple Tv ne fonctionne pas (l'écran reste noir) si je passe par le switch. Je suis obligé de la relier directement à ma TV, c'est pas pratique.

- même problème avec mon switch pour câbles optiques. J'ai différents appareils avec sorties optiques (PS3, décodeur sat, Apple Tv) à relier à mon ampli home cinema. Mais là encore l'Apple tv ne me sort aucun son si je passe par le switch, je suis obligé de la relier exclusivement à mon ampli et pour les autres appareils aucune solution (car qu'une sortie optique sur mon ampli).

Est-ce que certains utilisent aussi des switchs et ont des problèmes, ou pas ?

Merci


----------

